# Michigan Orchid Society Palm Sunday Show - 2018



## tomkalina (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi All,

Just a heads up that the Michigan Orchid Society will have it's annual Palm Sunday show the weekend of March 24 and 25, 2018. It will be held at the United Food & Commercial Worker's Union Building in Madison Heights, MI. We've done this annual show for more than twenty-two years and it continues to be one of our favorites. Good food, lots of help setting up and tearing down and a friendly atmosphere. Not to mention an active core group of slipper orchid enthusiasts!
__________________


----------

